

Elon Must Worried That Google Might Accidentally Build SkyNet - bado
http://mashable.com/2015/05/12/elon-musk-fears-larry-page/

======
krapp
Not the first time Elon Musk has underestimated how complicated and hard AI
actually is:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9235002](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9235002)

------
orionblastar
AI is not that smart yet to reach self awareness and know the difference
between good and evil.

Terminators are still a work of fiction. AI is still primitive and we don't
have genuine intelligence or anything at a human level of intelligence.

The real threat from AI is taking away jobs from human beings. To counter that
there would have to be some sort of universal basic income and low cost
housing and low cost college education to get back into better paying jobs
that require more knowledge to work for those who got replaced with an AI
program or robot.

~~~
karmakaze
However it's not required for AI to distinguish good and evil to be harmful.
It could be the very lack of this distinction that enables it to interpret a
situation where the selected course of action is destructive to humanity.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Exactly! A traffic-control AI could change lights more quickly and efficiently
to encourage streams of cars to go faster, and optimize for total volume.
Never mind a few more people die each day.

~~~
orionblastar
Not to mention that the AI lacks common sense to notice that people are dying
due to its decisions and make corrections so that they don't die.

We are so reliant on technology and software to make decisions for us, and
none of it is based on common sense.

